# silver king



## janebloggs (Oct 12, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## jpromo (Oct 12, 2013)

That's a nice bike! I wish my girlfriend bought me bikes...but I do enough of that myself. I'm not terribly familiar with SKs but I'd guesstimate 1200$ would be a fair price on this one. If you can get it cheaper, then more power to you!


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 12, 2013)

I am removing my presence from the forum. Thank you for the kindness up until now. Jane


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 12, 2013)

Is the seller local to you so you can go and see the bike? That photo looks awfully familiar.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 12, 2013)

I could be mistaken, but if that's in New York I think it may belong to a member here on the CABE.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 12, 2013)

I would buy it in a flash for $1,300.00!
Make sure you look at every inch of the frame for cracks and scratches.
Bargain accordingly for condition.
The seat is worth $500-600.00
The light/horn is worth $275.00
Battery can is worth $275.00


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 12, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I could be mistaken, but if that's in New York I think it may belong to a member here on the CABE.




It is bike's bike.
Chris


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2013)

*My bike is NOT on CL so it is a scam*

BEWARE!@!! 

It is a nice bike:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321224939345


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2013)

*moment of weakness*



janebloggs said:


> Thanks! I did offer 1200 and he wants 1300 :-\




Thanks for the offer- teetering on 1300 but can I really replace it? No shipping at this price but I can store it inside my heated building.

Just need quick cash (postal money orders) for copake-I have not even wiped this bike down, true barn fresh bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 12, 2013)

janebloggs said:


> Thanks! I did offer 1200 and he wants 1300 :-\




Please post his number or contact info... Im so tired of this scam crap!.. ill flood his account with emails


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 12, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Please post his number or contact info... Im so tired of this scam crap!.. ill flood his account with emails




Haha.. Oh bike.... Nevermind about flooding email


----------



## Bicycle Peddler (Oct 12, 2013)

bike said:


> Thanks for the offer- teetering on 1300 but can I really replace it? No shipping at this price but I can store it inside my heated building.
> 
> Just need quick cash (postal money orders) for copake-I have not even wiped this bike down, true barn fresh bike.




Confused here? Was your bike on craigslist or did she make the offer through ebay?


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2013)

*Hey*



fatbar said:


> Please post his number or contact info... Im so tired of this scam crap!.. ill flood his account with emails




I know where you live!


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2013)

*ebay*



Bicycle Peddler said:


> Confused here? Was your bike on craigslist or did she make the offer through ebay?




ebayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I bet a  little friendly diversion to keep the rest of you dogs off the scent!


----------



## Bicycle Peddler (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok then she is not as new to this as I thought.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 12, 2013)

Bicycle Peddler said:


> Ok then she is not as new to this as I thought.




Well she is a girl.. And they do have a tendency to be crafty...


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 12, 2013)

--------------removed


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 12, 2013)

janebloggs said:


> yah Asian girls are real crafty.
> 
> I didn't offer yet. Was just testing to see if people went crazy on the price. I can't have everyone try to outbid me! :-D
> 
> I don't even know why Jeff ( bf ) likes this one. I like the new bikes.




 Huh?


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Why?*

Why does he like it? Because he has extraordinarily good taste, and you can take that comment as a compliment!


----------

